# Morewood Sukuma



## n4ppel (3. März 2011)

Hi,

da ich mir zu meinem 30.ten in den Kopf gesetzt habe mir ein Sukuma in den nächsten zwei Jahren aufzubauen, 4000  schneidet man sich ja auch nicht mal so aus den Rippen , wollte ich mal in dir Runde fragen ob schon Rahmenmaße bekannt sind. Ich weis nur, dass es wohl Größen von S-XL geben soll, nur kann man sich da nicht so viel drunter vorstellen. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Red Bull AL Werks in der Rahmengröße 22,5 ".

Ich selbst bin 1,92 groß und wiege so um die 80 kg

Eine Teileliste besteht schon falls Interesse besteht, kann ich diese gerne vorstellen.


----------



## SN_Christian (10. März 2011)

Hallo n4ppel,

wie du ja sicher im Morewood "News" Thread bereits gelesen hast, wurde der Prototyp Rahmen des Sukumas nochmals komplett überarbeitet, verbessert und noch etwas leichter. Diese Maßnahmen (und die umfangreichen Tests) hatten leider zur Folge das sich die Auslieferung verzögert. Wir rechnen allerdings, voller Spannung, im Sommer mit den ersten Rahmen...

Hier die Geometrie-Daten des Prototyps:
* Oberrohr (horizintal): 560mm (S), 585mm (M), 610mm (L), 635mm (XL)
* Sattelrohr: 405mm (S), 460mm (M), 500mm (L), 535mm (XL)
* Steuerrohr: 110mm (S), 120mm (M, L), 130mm (XL)

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (10. März 2011)

Das sind ja schonmal brauchbare Informationen. Danke dafür 
Dann wird wohl der XL Rahmen der richtige für mich sein.


----------



## n4ppel (7. April 2011)

Da ich mir das Bike, wenn es denn endlich mal auf den Markt kommt , selbst aufbauen möchte, frage ich mich schon seit langem ob der Tapered Steuersatz von Hope von den Maßen her in das Sukuma passen würde.
http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG188

Macht sich der Unterschied in der Bauhöhe zwischen des Acros und des Hope Steuersatzes extrem bemerkbar. Gibt es Seitens Morewood eine mindest Einpresstiefe?


----------



## lakekeman (8. Juni 2011)

Was soll der Rahmen denn wiegen ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Juli 2011)

Ab wann ist der Rahmen denn lieferbar?


----------



## n4ppel (3. September 2011)

http://fotoalbum.mtb-forum.it/viewphoto.php?id=29203

Hier gibt es das einzige Bild, welches ich zum Sukuma von der laufenden Eurobike gefunden habe. Es hat den Anschein, als ob die Sitzstreben aus Carbon seien, da sich der schwarzton vom Hauptrahmen unterscheidet. Würde auch fast sinn machen, da dass 170mm Modell ebenfalls so augestattet ist.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (3. September 2011)

170er? gibt es dazu schon infos?


----------



## n4ppel (3. September 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder
http://www.southerndownhill.com/news/news/euro-bike-11-day-two-3.html

Hier ein Video
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16009


----------



## Der Kassenwart (3. September 2011)

danke! ich hatte doch schon ein bild davon auf deim anderen link zu mtb-forum.it gesehen, es aber einfach für die weiße variante des sukuma mit bos-federelementen gehalten.
die streben sind def aus carbon. ob das sinn hat, ist ne andere frage.


----------



## Bench (10. September 2011)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> die streben sind def aus carbon. ob das sinn hat, ist ne andere frage.



sollte es, wenn es Alutech als deftigen Aufpreis bei dem Fanes anbietet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericfuhrmann (7. November 2011)

Ich freu mich schon auf meine Sukuma... Ein Glück ist mein Arbeitgeber ein Sportsnut Händler, da konnte ich schon meinen Rahmen vorbestellen.

Hoffe das der Liefertermin eingehalten wird und ich im Februar mit dem Aufbau beginnen kann.

Wird ein Sukuma in Gr. L
Dämpfer BOS Vip'r
Gabel BOS Deville 160 TPC Taperred
Laufräder Rote Hope Pro Evo2 mit Notubes Flow und Maxxis Ardent 2.4
Vorbau Hope XC/AM 70mm in Rot
Sattelstütze Crank Brothers Joplin
Antrieb XTR AM (Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Shifter, Umwerfer, Kassette)
Hope TechV2 Bremse mit rotem Finish
Cromag Lenker mit 730mm Breite 
Muss mir nur noch nen Steuersatz, Sattel und Lenker aussuchen.

Dann wird mein neues Babe Fertig sein.

Kann es kaum noch erwarten


----------



## good.times (10. November 2011)

Gibts denn schon irgendwelche Infos bzgl. verfügbaren Farben für das Sukuma Rahmenset 2012?

Ich liebäugle auch damit mir eines im Laufe des kommenden Jahres aufzubauen, aber schwarz ist nicht so mein Ding...

Gruß,
Times


----------



## detlefracing (10. November 2011)

sieht schick aus, bin schon gespannt auf nicht Katalog-Bilder


----------



## ericfuhrmann (10. November 2011)

Mir wurde von Morewood gesagt es gäbe nur Schwarz. Ein Design wie beim Zula in Weiß/rot hätte mir persönlich auch besser gefallen.

Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten mein zukünftiges südafrikanisches Baby in meinen Armen zu halten.


----------



## good.times (10. November 2011)

ericfuhrmann schrieb:


> Mir wurde von Morewood gesagt es gäbe nur Schwarz. Ein Design wie beim Zula in Weiß/rot hätte mir persönlich auch besser gefallen.



Wenn die Info von Morewood direkt kommt, dann gibt's wenig Hoffnung auf eine alternative Farbkombi... 
Dabei hat mir der 2011er Prototyp in weiß schon ziemlich gut gefallen.



ericfuhrmann schrieb:


> Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten mein zukünftiges südafrikanisches Baby in meinen Armen zu halten.



Geht mir ähnlich. Allerdings muss ich vorher checken was sich da preislich machen lässt, ob ich meine
aktuelle Mühle noch für einen entsprechenden Preis verkaufen könnte und ob meine Frau mich nicht verlässt.


----------



## ericfuhrmann (10. November 2011)

Haha der ist nicht schlecht, meine Freundin hat da garnichts zu melden, der wunsch ein Morewood zu haben ist älter als unsere Beziehung und mann muss eben Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## good.times (15. November 2011)

...war am Freitag kurz beim SportsNut Lagerverkauf und hab mich über Farben und
Verfügbarkeit des Sukuma informiert. Das Komplettrad soll's wohl nur in schwarz geben,
das Rahmenset evtl. auch zusätzlich in weiß. Bzgl. Verfügbarkeit ist noch nichts Neues
raus, man geht Stand heute von spätestens April 2012 aus.


----------



## ericfuhrmann (27. Januar 2012)

Hab heute die ersten Teile für mein neues Sukuma bekommen

eine Blacx Jewel Air + 125 und meine Staitline Pedale











Kanns kaum erwarten bis der Rest ankommt, vorallem der Rahmen.


----------



## xcbiker88 (20. Juni 2012)

Gibts schon neuigkeiten vom aufbau?


----------



## ericfuhrmann (20. Juni 2012)

Der Rahmen soll Dienstag oder Mittwoch bei mir ankommen. Dann begonnt der Aufbau. Ist ja alles da also wirds am gleichen Tag fertig werden


----------



## xcbiker88 (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## ericfuhrmann (30. Juli 2012)

Joam nichts neues. Morewood ist anscheind nicht in der Lage die Rahmen zu liefern und hat anscheind auch kein interesse die Kunden über mögliche Liefertermine zu informieren. Schaue mir das noch ne Woche an und dann wechsel ich endgültig auf nen Intense.


----------



## SN_Christian (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Eric,

eins kannst du uns glauben, wir warten mindestens genau so sehnsüchtig auf die Split Pivot Rahmen wie du - und wir tun alles die Teile schnellstmöglich in unser Lager zu bekommen... Leider gibt es bei neuen Modellen Verzögerungen verschiedenster Art, wie zum Beispiel fehlende Sonderteile oder verspätete Rahmen-Kartons. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es auch für uns von Sports Nut absolut unbefriedigend Liefertermine zu bekommen die immer wieder verschoben werden, was es uns leider auch schwer macht den Kunden gegenüber Aussagen zu treffen. 
Wie es momentan aussieht ist nun endgültig alles fertig und die Rahmen wohl diese Woche ins Flugzeug verladen... genaue Angaben werden wir aber erst machen, wenn unsere Spedition die Ware übernommen hat und wir die Flugdaten vorliegen haben!

Nochmals sorry für die Wartezeit, aber solche Verzögerungen kommen (LEIDER) vor und uns sind dabei die Hände gebunden. Dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt das sich die Warterei auf die neuen Rahmen lohnen wird!!!

Also Eric (und auch alle Anderen) - haltet noch ein bisschen durch, wir haben es fast geschafft...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## ericfuhrmann (30. Juli 2012)

Ich hab ja heute morgen ne sehr lange und ehrliche antwort von richard carter bekommen und wie ich daniel bei euch heute mitgeteilt habe bekommt ihr nächste woche besuch von mir..


----------



## ericfuhrmann (3. August 2012)

Das erste Sukuma wurde soeben in Südafrika übergeben. Sportsnut wir sehen uns nächste Woche hiffentlich.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. August 2012)

schaut mal auf das datum des ersten posts. in dieser zeitspanne ham firmen wie speci oder scott ihre gesamte modellpalette zwei mal überarbeitet.
@ericfuhrmann: meine güte, hast du ne geduld! ich kann nur hoffen, daß dich das bike richtig umhaut, damit es die warterei wert war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericfuhrmann (14. August 2012)

Ich war auch schon mehrmals kurz davor alles zu stornieren. Aber bei dem rahmen stecken viele emotionen von mir drin. Die wartezeit war hart und frustrierend, vor allem in den letzten 2 monaten. Ich danke aber den mitarbeitern von sportsnut für ihre geduld mit mir und auch den jungs bei morewood für die mentale unterstützung. Morgen werde ich den rahmen hoffentlich in den händen halten und ich glaub die übergabe wird sehr sehr emotional ausfallen.

Das scott und specialized schneller sind ist ja klar. Im vergleich zu morewood haben die ganz andere kapazitäten. Dafür weiß ich das mein rahmen etwas spezielles ist. Nix von der Stange. Nix aus taiwan ich bin froh sie nicht storniert zu haben.

Und nochmal danke an alle unterstützer.


----------



## ericfuhrmann (15. August 2012)

Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Morgen kommt noch der passende Steuersatz und dann ist sie fertig

Danke an Sportsnut für die ganze Geduld mit mir...

Ich bin so verdammt verliebt


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. August 2012)

Na dann hat sich das Warten je doch noch gelohnt.


----------



## ericfuhrmann (16. August 2012)

Musste leider die kurbel ändern. Die turbine war mit dem hinterbau doch etwas optimitisch. Morgen kommt die atlas 2x10 dran. Solange muss ich dann doch noch warten.


----------



## ericfuhrmann (17. August 2012)

Sie ist Fertig
14.52 Kilos.
Fährt wie auf Schienen.


----------



## pikehunter69 (19. August 2012)

now , it`s Sukuma time

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1192994

Größe XL  13,8 kg

ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig , werden noch ein paar Sachen geändert
( Bremsen , Gabelschaft kürzen , Bremsleitung vorne und evtl. eine andere Gabel )

Alexander


----------



## ericfuhrmann (19. August 2012)

Geiles gerät.


----------



## good.times (24. August 2012)

Seit Dienstag Abend hab ich mein's nun auch. Ein paar Handybilder direkt nach der Abholung
bei SportsNut (an dieser Stelle auch noch mal vielen Dank für Alles!):
















Gruß,
Times


----------



## Hoppl (18. November 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Sukuma-Fahrer.

Findet ihr nicht auch, dass die Abstimmung des Dämpfers mehr Druckstufe vertragen könnte?

Ich wiege in gear nur ca. 75kg und muss schon ordentlich Druck drauf geben um zu verhindern dass der Dämpfer nicht schon bei Kleingram durch den FW rauscht...
Die Zusatzluftkammer habe ich schon verkleinert, so dass ich zumindest mal ein bischen mehr Endprogression habe, aber die Kennlinie ist mir im Mittelbereich immernoch bisle zu flach.
Hat da einer Erfahrung mit, den tune vom Dämpfer anpassen zu lassen?
Also entweder das BV von aktuell 175 auf 200 anheben zu lassen, oder den velocity tune ändern lassen. 
Bei dem bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher wohin. Aktuell hat der Dämpfer "L".
Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus ist ja ca. 2,6 - was würde da passen?

Was Tante Edith noch herausgefunden hat:

Der velocity tune, wenn ich das so richtig interpretiere, sollte eigentlich bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von >2.5 mit "M" gewählt werden.
Warum verbaut Morewood so einen unterdämpften Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

da ja doch das ein oder andere Sukuma unterwegs ist: Wie sind denn die ersten Erfahrungen? 
Lager/Lack/Verarbeitung/Fahrgefühl/Sitzposition etc.?

Danke


----------



## 3K-Power (8. Februar 2015)

Ich hol das mal wieder hoch... Das Sukuma hat sich gut fahren lassen. 

Das mit dem Dämpfer kann ich nur bestätigen; der Fox is andauernd durchgerauscht.

Bin mittlerweile (Hauptaugenmerk abfahrtlastiges Enduro) aufs Jabula gewechselt und das fühlt sich abwärts noch nen Tacken besser an.

Werd sicher nicht der einzige sein der mit Sukuma/Jabula unterwegs ist; evtl gibt's noch ein wenig Erfahrungsaustausch...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morokai (23. Februar 2015)

Hi,

würde mich auch über Erfahrungsberichte des Jabulas freuen. Bin mir zuzeit am überlegen eins zu holen. Da ich kein 27,5 dreck fahren will.
Vorher hatte ich kurze Zeit ein Sukuma, allerdings war es ein Prototy. Dort hat mich der Pedalrückschlag sehr gestört(war allerdings auch in schrott Dämpfer drin´). Wie sieht das beim Jabula aus?? Wie siehts mit der Downhill Performance aus, weil ich dort eher drauf achte. Hatte vorher ein Kalula aber damit kann man keinen Berg hoch fahren so wippts da. 
Wie siehts mit Dämpfer/Gabelerfahrung aus(ccdb air/ Deville) ????

mfg
Daniel


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Februar 2015)

Fährt sich einfach klasse und besonders bergab macht's einen sehr sicheren massiven Eindruck. 

Die Federungselemente sind überzeugend, man sollte aber Zeit in die Einstellung investieren.

Ich hab mächtig Spaß mit dem Jabula.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## piilu (26. Mai 2015)

Hi ich überlege gerade mir ein Sokuma zu zulegen, jedoch bin ich irgendwie unentschlossen was die Größe angeht.
Wenn es nach den Reach und Stack Werten geht würde ich klar zu L tendieren jedoch habe ich da irgendiwe bedenken bei dem sehr langen Sattelrohr. Was würdet ihr bei 1,80m empfehlen?


----------



## 3K-Power (26. Mai 2015)

Bei 1,80 die L. Bin ebenfalls die L gefahren bei identischer Größe. Da wäre eine absenkbare Stütze mit 125mm nicht mal Anschlag drinne wenn du Bedenken wegen der Sattelrohrlänge hast. 

Bei Bedarf hätt ich sogar noch nen fast neuen Sukuma in L liegen Samts Dämpfer..


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (26. Mai 2015)

Wow das ging ja schnell. Wie weit schaut denn ne Vario stütze denn ungefähr raus? Schick mir mal ne PM mit deiner Preisvorstellung für den Rahmen


----------



## 3K-Power (26. Mai 2015)

Die Stütze war bei mir 2,5cm. vor Anschlag drin. Mit ner 150er wärs optisch perfekt gewesen.


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------

